# Tony Khan promises a Massive Surprises tonight which will change the balance of power in Wrestling!



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

He turns into a new Dixie Carter with such announcements!


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I think it's just hyping the MJF joining the IC segment.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Is everybody here to see.....AEDubya?

Or.....or....or

Is everybody here to see the N...W....A??!!!


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm an AEW mark, but I'll believe it when I see it. Probably another ex-WWE guy they signed.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

A wrestling promotor over hyping!? Never! 

I assume its regarding MJF and the Inner Circle.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Geeee said:


> Is everybody here to see.....AEDubya?
> 
> Or.....or....or
> 
> Is everybody here to see the N...W....A??!!!


N.W.A. MOTHAFUCKAAA


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The balance of power already shifted. Darby and the Bucks are champs and MJF is gonna take the IC to the next level. 

Starks is ranked now and Omega is #1 contender. Full Gear has shook things up pretty well. 

I do wonder what the surprise is though.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Tony Khan < Dixie Carter.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Note: This image isn't real.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The balance of power already shifted. Darby and the Bucks are champs and MJF is gonna take the IC to the next level.
> 
> Starks is ranked now and Omega is #1 contender. Full Gear has shook things up pretty well.
> 
> I do wonder what the surprise is though.


Pretty much this. 

PAC reclaiming his family will likely be the only surprise. 

Though anything NWA related makes me smile. However unlikely.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Pretty much this.
> 
> PAC reclaiming his family will likely be the only surprise.
> 
> Though anything NWA related makes me smile. However unlikely.


A PAC and Thunder Rosa appearance automatically makes tonight's show a 10/10 for me.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The surprise will be Enzo Amore turning up with his manager @Smark1995


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> A PAC and Thunder Rosa appearance automatically makes tonight's show a 10/10 for me.


Yeah, would be nice to see PAC back. 

PAC vs Kingston would be great. Especially if it begins to come about after Penta vs Fenix 2 which I'm sure will try and top their match the other week! 

Its been brewing for a month or so now with the subtle jabs.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The thing is to tony personally thinks like announcing a video game is a massive ordeal to him so technically its a big surprise for him. Its more of a problem that so many of people eat it up making everything he says a big ordeal when in reality its not a big ordeal to you. i read this and it just goes over my head and its just someone talking. Other people read this and they just acted like they fucked a girl for the first time 

. Did no on learn from Dixie that its just talk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

La Parka said:


> N.W.A. MOTHAFUCKAAA
> View attachment 93460



jokes aside it reminds me what will happen with nwa and aew. NWA is a great brand but i mean its not going to be much with random matches of nwa belts on aew. they should some how join even more as a brand, i dont know


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Yeah, would be nice to see PAC back.
> 
> PAC vs Kingston would be great. Especially if it begins to come about after Penta vs Fenix 2 which I'm sure will try and top their match the other week!
> 
> Its been brewing for a month or so now with the subtle jabs.


I'm not really a fan of the idea of breaking up the Lucha Bros yet personally. Not before they win the tag titles. I know they can just put them back together at any time though.


----------



## justin waynes (Feb 8, 2020)

breaking news AEW have just signed brock lesnar


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

> Surprises tonight which will change the balance of power in Wrestling!


Only thing that could fit this type of hype is if they somehow manage to sign Brock or Punk. That would actually change the landscape of wrestling and may get more people to watch. Oher than that I hope he's not over hyping a former WWE mid card guy or just referencing MJF and the IC which is eh for me.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Warhorse Rules ass?


----------



## oglop44 (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm guessing it's just the announcement of the new TV show.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

It's probably MJF in the Inner Circle. An outside bet is Nick Aldis.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

You should really just stop the false hope threads, there is no mentioning of surprises TODAY


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326536467414396928


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

justin waynes said:


> breaking news AEW have just signed brock lesnar



dont get the kids worked up


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

What I want - A partnership with NWA/TNA/NJPW (or all of them)

What I expect - Gangrel is All Elite


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I can't believe I just saw someone suggest signing Punk again. Punk's stock is burned to the ground after UFC.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hitman1987 said:


> What I want - *A partnership with NWA/TNA/NJPW (or all of them)*


I think all of this is already happening honestly, especially NWA

As the tweet says above though, the thread is misleading so we can all lower those expectations


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

shadow_spinner said:


> Only thing that could fit this type of hype is if they somehow manage to sign Brock or Punk. That would actually change the landscape of wrestling and may get more people to watch. Oher than that I hope he's not over hyping a former WWE mid card guy or just referencing MJF and the IC which is eh for me.


Khan didn't say "Surprises tonight which will change the balance of power in Wrestling".

He said surprises in the following weeks not necessarily this week.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I think all of this is already happening honestly, especially NWA
> 
> As the tweet says above though, the thread is misleading so we can all lower those expectations


I wouldn’t be surprised if NWA is locked in, the women’s title has been on the show several times and Cody could go for the NWA title as has history with Aldis. Don Callis was at full gear so they’ve probably discussed sharing talent with TNA. NJPW would be awesome but would be harder as they have own plans to set up shop in USA.

His tweet says the balance of power in wrestling will shift tonight, that’s a pretty big statement as WWE is the current power in wrestling.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

TNA is merging into AEW you heard it here first.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

An official link up with NWA Powerrrrrr?


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Come on people this is TK. Overhypes everything and always fails.

Guy is honestly worst that stupid Dixie .


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

oglop44 said:


> I'm guessing it's just the announcement of the new TV show.





thisissting said:


> TNA is merging into AEW you heard it here first.


Confirmed: AEW's third hour of TV is Impact!


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 93461
> 
> 
> Note: This image isn't real.


Punk is done with wrestling. When will people get this?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

It will be nothing. The last time he did this it was the FTW Title


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Mister Sinister said:


> I can't believe I just saw someone suggest signing Punk again. Punk's stock is burned to the ground after UFC.


News Flash: Wrestling fans don't give a fuck about UFC.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Likely announcement of partnership with nwa or their second major show.

Ye that will change wrestling TK lmao.


----------



## OldSchoolRocks (May 16, 2020)

Tony Khan promised a industry changing announcement several months ago and it was the FTW title. So best not to hold your breaths too long.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Finally Ryback cometh!

Probably a new show with renee young and sting on board.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Big surprise is that there is no surprise. Just think about how surprised you will all be tonight.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Lesnar or Punk would be the only 1 signing to be a major hype. 

Would personally like to see a partnership with NWA, Impact and NJPW announced, especially if they can fit it with their game announcement to like all their rosters will also be in the AEW game. As for talent exchange, much like NJPW where a couple stars go for excursions. 


What I'm expecting, an appearance from Nick Aldis, NWA World champion and maybe even Shaq O'Neal AEW signing announcement to, as he's beens rumoured for a while. Could easily be done like announcing Moxley vs Omega at Revolution with Shaq as special enforcer or ref.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I hate when he does this, it's always a massive disappointment

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

thisissting said:


> TNA is merging into AEW you heard it here first.


TNA is dead for years, Impact Wrestling is worthless.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Outlaw91 said:


> TNA is dead for years, Impact Wrestling is worthless.


The tape library ain't, that's where the investment is.

I watch IMPACT sometimes, it's not bad but can be very, very boring with bland characters and not many guys with star power. It doesn't resemble what it used to be. So at this point I don't think it's loss would be too widely mourned. MLW, NWA and ROH are better.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I better see the Real World Champion Nick Aldis show up tonight! 😤


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

If I tune in this week and there is no surprise, I'm done with AEW. Full Gear was underwhelming and Kenny has gone down the toilets


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Khan is the biggest carny huckster.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> I better see the Real World Champion Nick Aldis show up tonight! 😤


You're going to be disappointed with somthing that isn't scheduled to happen?

Same.

I like Aldis.

If anyone "debuts" tonight. I think it'll likely be Sting. And even then, that a 1 in 100 shot.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hitman1987 said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised if NWA is locked in, the women’s title has been on the show several times and Cody could go for the NWA title as has history with Aldis. Don Callis was at full gear so they’ve probably discussed sharing talent with TNA. NJPW would be awesome but would be harder as they have own plans to set up shop in USA.
> 
> His tweet says the balance of power in wrestling will shift tonight, that’s a pretty big statement as WWE is the current power in wrestling.


I have yet to see the Aldis/Cody match but I hear it was great. Maybe that will be Cody's next storyline seeing as Rosa is back and will be challenging Deeb. Sharing talent with Impact, NWA, and NJPW would be great for the industry as a whole. AEW needs to e careful about it though they can barely fit their own guys on TV every week.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I have yet to see the Aldis/Cody match but I hear it was great. Maybe that will be Cody's next storyline seeing as Rosa is back and will be challenging Deeb. Sharing talent with Impact, NWA, and NJPW would be great for the industry as a whole. AEW needs to e careful about it though they can barely fit their own guys on TV every week.


Especially with the generation of fans we have now. 

Where if a story is left off television for even one week, you get the mind numbingly boring posters and threads bringing up AEW neglecting stories etc. Etc. Etc.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I haven't fully read everything I will admit however I'm guessing the Inner Circle turns on Jericho tonight


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

3venflow said:


> The tape library ain't, that's where the investment is.
> 
> I watch IMPACT sometimes, it's not bad but can be very, very boring with bland characters and not many guys with star power. It doesn't resemble what it used to be. So at this point I don't think it's loss would be too widely mourned. MLW, NWA and ROH are better.


I also tried to watch but they are terrible. I also think MLW is a better product, ROH is a different niche and NWA still have the prestige of their name and titles. 

Didn't WWE also try to buy their tape library some years ago to explain to their fans who these newly signed wrestlers were since they didn't acknowledge their existence before going to the WWE?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Outlaw91 said:


> Didn't WWE also try to buy their tape library some years ago to explain to their fans who these newly signed wrestlers were since they didn't acknowledge their existence before going to the WWE?


There was a big rumour about four years ago that they were buying the library, but it was never confirmed. If AEW has plans for subscription services in the future, the TNA tape library would be a good thing to include. Honestly, I think the TNA tape library is the last valuable footage on the market that WWE hasn't bought unless ROH goes out of business.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

If Tony Khan wants to try to do what other promoters have done, maybe he shouldn't be emulating Dixie Carter.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

This has to be MJF taking over the Inner Circle, only thing that makes sense unless Omega challenges and defeats Mox tonight.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

"massive surprises ahead" apparently means massive surprises tonight 

jesus christ


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Could this be the greatest night in the history of our sport.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

InexorableJourney said:


> Could this be the greatest night in the history of our sport.


Surprised Tony K doesn't brief Tony S to bring back his old hype lines.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> "massive surprises ahead" apparently means massive surprises tonight
> 
> jesus christ


To be fair it is a mixed message and easy to see he is intimating something happening tonight, because he blatantly does.

Surprises ahead is pretty clear. Ie not necessarily tonight but over time. "the balance of power in wrestling will shift tonight" clearly following the first statement suggests something big is going down tonight. So I understand people expecting something tonight. Not everything but something.

You can't blame Jesus.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

OK aew buys out tna and sting is joining. That will do me.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

toontownman said:


> To be fair it is a mixed message and easy to see he is intimating something happening tonight, because he blatantly does.
> 
> Surprises ahead is pretty clear. Ie not necessarily tonight but over time. "the balance of power in wrestling will shift tonight" clearly following the first statement suggests something big is going down tonight. So I understand people expecting something tonight. Not everything but something.
> 
> You can't blame Jesus.


Yes, MJF takes over the Inner Circle. To most of us, the rest of wrestling doesn't matter, the shift of the balance of power is from Jericho to MJF.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

AEW have gotten one up on Vince and signed No Way Jose. 

I'm being serious that is my prediction.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Cooper09 said:


> No Way Jose have gotten one up on Vince and signed with AEW.
> 
> I'm being serious that is my prediction.


Fixed.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

To be fair, either way it is enough to make me record it, so kudos to Khan he wins lol


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

toontownman said:


> To be fair it is a mixed message and easy to see he is intimating something happening tonight, because he blatantly does.
> 
> Surprises ahead is pretty clear. Ie not necessarily tonight but over time. "the balance of power in wrestling will shift tonight" clearly following the first statement suggests something big is going down tonight. So I understand people expecting something tonight. Not everything but something.
> 
> You can't blame Jesus.


That’s just fluff and every promoter does it. Means nothing to me - I’m jaded by these sorts of messages.


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Nick Aldis vs. Moxley next week.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The balance of power already shifted. Darby and the Bucks are champs and MJF is gonna take the IC to the next level.
> 
> Starks is ranked now and Omega is #1 contender. Full Gear has shook things up pretty well.
> 
> I do wonder what the surprise is though.


I am back to watching full time. Full gear made it exciting for me again


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Big surprise is that there is no surprise. Just think about how surprised you will all be tonight.


They already did that on the PPV so they can't do that again.



Erik. said:


> Especially with the generation of fans we have now.
> 
> Where if a story is left off television for even one week, you get the mind numbingly boring posters and threads bringing up AEW neglecting stories etc. Etc. Etc.


Except most people don't complain about a story being neglected until it's 2-3 weeks without an update.



Optikk is All Elite said:


> That’s just fluff and every promoter does it. Means nothing to me - I’m jaded by these sorts of messages.


Every promoter does not do this. A smart promoter wants to build up trust with their supporters and fans. Even on the regional independent level if I promote a surprise I make sure it delivers and if I don't think it will I instead just promote it.

Lying to your audience, overhyping things and generally pretending that things are better than they are leads to problems which is what Tony Khan has run into now. He's promoting a big surprise right now and very few people are actually taking him seriously because his credibility is awful now.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

As for "future announcements", I'm still going to go with a partnership between AEW and NJPW. Wrestle Kingdom 15 is (as of now) a go for January 4th and 5th, with approximately 25,000 fans. Lately, AEW has been making mention of Moxley, Archer, The Elite, all being in New Japan before AEW was a promotion, but they have also specifically mentioned Moxley being NJPW's IWGP United States Champion (now longest reigning, overtaking Omega).

A lot of pieces would have to fall into place to get the deal done (some of which are out of both companies control) and since we're heading toward an Omega vs Moxley in the next 2-3 months, what better way could that final build begin?! It would start with Omega taking back the IWGP United States Championship and then taking the AEW World Championship from Moxley at Revolution in February? Sounds good to me! Book it Tony.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Garty is All Elite said:


> As for "future announcements", I'm still going to go with a partnership between AEW and NJPW. Wrestle Kingdom 15 is (as of now) a go for January 4th and 5th, with approximately 25,000 fans. Lately, AEW has been making mention of Moxley, Archer, The Elite, all being in New Japan before AEW was a promotion, but they have also specifically mentioned Moxley being NJPW's IWGP United States Champion (now longest reigning, overtaking Omega).
> 
> A lot of pieces would have to fall into place to get the deal done (some of which are out of both companies control) and since we're heading toward an Omega vs Moxley in the next 2-3 months, what better way could that final build begin?! It would start with Omega taking back the IWGP United States Championship and then taking the AEW World Championship from Moxley at Revolution in February? Sounds good to me! Book it Tony.



Never thought of that, especially with Wrestle Kingdom over 2 nights. Moxley vs Omega for WK match on Night 1 Jan 4th could be epic, then whilst there, Kenta can face Mox on 5th for US title, or even Omega if Omega vs Mox is for US title. BUT, how great would it be for AEW if Mox vs Kenny for Jan 4th could be for the AEW title.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So basically i re-read the twitter post. The so called suprises are in store for the future (although its debateable how massive) and the change of direction probably as mentioned is the inner circle. Thats all.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Cody Rhodes announces the new TNT Funnyman title. The new ace title for all the top comedians in aew.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The only things that could truly shift the balance of power to use Tony's words would be:

Rock shows up (never going to happen)
Austin shows up (never going to happen)
Trump shows up (never going to happen)
Brock shows up (unlikely but at least possible)
Punk shows up (unlikely but at least possible)

What it will likely be: just promoter hype.

Craziest possibility: Tony announces he is engaged to Dixie.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> The only things that could truly shift the balance of power to use Tony's words would be:
> 
> Rock shows up (never going to happen)
> Austin shows up (never going to happen)
> ...


Add Orton and Cena both would change the business. Neither is happening though. 

R truth shows up with the 24 7 7 11 world Europe TV title and faces off with orange cassidy. John Silver comes in to steal the title.

How about Khan pays Orton millions to bin the wwe title live on air and sign with aew. Would shake the business up for sure.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

midgetlover69 said:


> Cody Rhodes announces the new TNT Funnyman title. The new ace title for all the top comedians in aew.


Or he challenges Yano for a King of pro wrestling trophy match and Colt Cabana helps him win the title. This way he gets a trophy and also beats the man who beat the great Okada.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Omega v Mox at WK
Omega v Okada at Revolution

That would be cool.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

thisissting said:


> R truth shows up with the 24 7 7 11 world Europe TV title


48/7 24/7 7/11 I-95 South European TV Championship


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Omega v Mox at WK


It's Moxley vs Kenta in maybe Moxley's final match in NJPW at WK.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

thisissting said:


> Add Orton and Cena both would change the business. Neither is happening though.
> 
> R truth shows up with the 24 7 7 11 world Europe TV title and faces off with orange cassidy. John Silver comes in to steal the title.
> 
> How about Khan pays Orton millions to bin the wwe title live on air and sign with aew. Would shake the business up for sure.


Well, Orton is under contract so I did not list him. He also would not bring mainstream attention like the others would. It would be a big deal though. If Cena shows up, I am immediately never watching again heh.

I would hope Orton would have enough respect for the business not to do that.

I WISH OC and Silver would be part of the 24/7 thing with the ninjas so I never have to see them again.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 93461
> 
> 
> Note: This image isn't real.


Would that even be that big now? Punk shot himself in the foot when he joined that shitty backstage show on fox. 5 years away and thats how he makes his comeback? Plus his hairs have gone gray, he got his ass whipped in ufc and there is no chicago crowd at all out waiting for him. If Punk returns now I will be pissed for the potential he wasted not returning last year.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I’m trying to work out who Tony Khan reminds me of — Dixie Carter or WCW Vince Russo. This has got both “TNA Huge Surprise” and it’s Bram and “There’s nothinf Vince McMahon can do about it!” and Goldberg turns heel vibes to it.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> A PAC and Thunder Rosa appearance automatically makes tonight's show a 10/10 for me.


Hoping its NWA related, but I bet it ends up being hype for the Inner Circle/MJF story line.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

People slate him as a terrible booker but he has everyone talking. That's half the battle surely. Don't hear anyone buzzing about what Vince has done this week apart from sacking more people.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Cool. Maybe it's some history-making major debut like Gangrel again

Bet they'll have something game changing like Scotty too Hotty teaming with Janella on the undercard


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

thisissting said:


> People slate him as a terrible booker but he has everyone talking. That's half the battle surely. Don't hear anyone buzzing about what Vince has done this week apart from sacking more people.


Except most are talking about what a let down it'll be...

But by all means say he's awesome lol


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

thisissting said:


> People slate him as a terrible booker but he has everyone talking. That's half the battle surely. Don't hear anyone buzzing about what Vince has done this week apart from sacking more people.


No...no it’s not.

Vince’s programming is watched by over 1.6 million people on a Monday (first two hours average out to 1.75 — a whole 1 million more than AEW gets) and 2 million people on a _Friday_. Trust me — more people are talking about that.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Except most are talking about what a let down it'll be...
> 
> But by all means say he's awesome lol


Any buzz is good buzz.


----------



## Pitbull37 (Apr 6, 2020)

thisissting said:


> People slate him as a terrible booker but he has everyone talking. That's half the battle surely. Don't hear anyone buzzing about what Vince has done this week apart from sacking more people.


There isn't any buzz. Some people talking about it on an AEW forum doesn't mean everyone is talking about it. I've not even met anyone who had heard of Tony Khan unless it's because of football.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

The Wood said:


> No...no it’s not.
> 
> Vince’s programming is watched by over 1.6 million people on a Monday (first two hours average out to 1.75 — a whole 1 million more than AEW gets) and 2 million people on a _Friday_. Trust me — more people are talking about that.


That's pathetic numbers compared to 20 years ago and considering the marketing machine. The only headlines they have made this week have been firing more staff. The wwe has been on huge decline and no amount of smoke and mirrors can hide that. Aew are doing good comparative figures given the covid era and the lack of talent available to sign and the lack of history and machine behind them.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

The Wood said:


> No...no it’s not.
> 
> Vince’s programming is watched by over 1.6 million people on a Monday (first two hours average out to 1.75 — a whole 1 million more than AEW gets) and 2 million people on a _Friday_. Trust me — more people are talking about that.


Maybe he meant everyone that matters talk about, you and your buddies.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Pitbull37 said:


> There isn't any buzz. Some people talking about it on an AEW forum doesn't mean everyone is talking about it. I've not even met anyone who had heard of Tony Khan unless it's because of football.


That's wrestling these days for you it's not very popular any more. I'd bet hardly anyone in the street would know who randy orton is either.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

thisissting said:


> Any buzz is good buzz.


No it’s not. 



thisissting said:


> That's pathetic numbers compared to 20 years ago and considering the marketing machine. The only headlines they have made this week have been firing more staff. The wwe has been on huge decline and no amount of smoke and mirrors can hide that. Aew are doing good comparative figures given the covid era and the lack of talent available to sign and the lack of history and machine behind them.


What a weird direction to take this.

TV in general is down. That’s something I usually hear from your side. I’m not impressed by WWE’s numbers, but they’re definitely impressive compared to AEW’s. And AEW’s numbers are down from when they started too. 

What “headlines” has AEW made? What do you even mean by that? It’s just indisputable that the WWE is the more popular product.

AEW is a company started by a billionaire that airs on TNT. They have a promotional machine too.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

EC3 has left IMPACT but I can't imagine he'd be the surprise. He's probably going to work ROH for the rest of the year.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

3venflow said:


> EC3 has left IMPACT but I can't imagine he'd be the surprise. He's probably going to work ROH for the rest of the year.


that didn't take very long lmao


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Never go Full Dixie.


----------



## Pitbull37 (Apr 6, 2020)

thisissting said:


> That's wrestling these days for you it's not very popular any more. I'd bet hardly anyone in the street would know who randy orton is either.


A lot more people know who Randy Orton is, and it's not even close. He's been around years. I know people who grew up watching him, but aren't wrestling fans.
More people will know who Randy Orton is than will know what AEW is.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

thisissting said:


> People slate him as a terrible booker but he has everyone talking. That's half the battle surely. Don't hear anyone buzzing about what Vince has done this week apart from sacking more people.


No they ain't. Little spike when announced and then drop https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=now 1-d&geo=US&q=Aew



thisissting said:


> That's pathetic numbers compared to 20 years ago and considering the marketing machine. The only headlines they have made this week have been firing more staff. The wwe has been on huge decline and no amount of smoke and mirrors can hide that. Aew are doing good comparative figures given the covid era and the lack of talent available to sign and the lack of history and machine behind them.


If numbers are so pathetic then why haven't other pro wrestling companies passed them?

AEW run by a guy who owns an NFL team, premier league and another massive company airing on TNT are not some small start-up! WWE programming has never been advertised during NBA conference finals game 7 e.g

AEW almost 2 years since forming have yet to even break 10% in most countries https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?q=Aew,Wwe


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Pitbull37 said:


> A lot more people know who Randy Orton is, and it's not even close. He's been around years. I know people who grew up watching him, but aren't wrestling fans.
> More people will know who Randy Orton is than will know what AEW is.


No one outside wrestling knows who randy orton is. Hulk hogan Andre the rock Vince maybe macho, big daddy and giant haystacks in UK for older folks and kendo nagasaki. There isn't a big list of wrestlers who have become known to non wrestling fans. Certainly none in current wwe. Cena marginally for those who have seen his bad movies. Some crossover folk like ventura and batista.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

He specifically said "Shift the of power in Wrestling tonight" Not AEW, but Wrestling. The only thing that can change the power in wrestling would be if USA and Fox canceled WWE simultaneously. Anything short of that will not shift any Power, and Khan is exaggerating just like Dixie did (you´d think he learned something from her mistakes?)


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

thisissting said:


> No one outside wrestling knows who randy orton is. Hulk hogan Andre the rock Vince maybe macho, big daddy and giant haystacks in UK for older folks and kendo nagasaki. There isn't a big list of wrestlers who have become known to non wrestling fans. Certainly none in current wwe. Cena marginally for those who have seen his bad movies. Some crossover folk like ventura and batista.


People do know who Orton is because he is part of the Cena era - wrestling was still popular back then.
He’s not a household phenomenon like Hogan, Rock and Austin. But if you ask anyone <30, they know who Orton is


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

__





Barry Orton - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





I know brother!


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Outlaw91 said:


> 48/7 24/7 7/11 I-95 South European TV Championship


Then Cody beats him and declares that this is the new ACE title of the company.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Outlaw91 said:


> 48/7 24/7 7/11 I-95 South European TV Championship


I laughed so hard when that poor interviewer lady (I´ve forgotten her name) tried to say all that


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

It will probably be a midget geek


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Ronda Rousey?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

thisissting said:


> No one outside wrestling knows who randy orton is. Hulk hogan Andre the rock Vince maybe macho, big daddy and giant haystacks in UK for older folks and kendo nagasaki. There isn't a big list of wrestlers who have become known to non wrestling fans. Certainly none in current wwe. Cena marginally for those who have seen his bad movies. Some crossover folk like ventura and batista.


I had a hot bartender mention Randy Orton to me about a year ago. She had no clue I was a wrestling fan and was asking if I had see the RKO out of nowhere memes.

I had another woman mention John Cena in passing conversation. She was acting out being mad at someone and said she’d go “John Cena on them” and mimed giving them an elbow drop (she didn’t actually take a bump).

I know people who are quite big fans of Batista because of his films. Big Show has been brought up to me because of his sitcom. I see more Seth Rollins t-shirts than any other active wrestler.

I’m not saying these guys are the tip of every conversation, but they at least exist somewhere in the public discourse as wrestling personalities.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

OwenSES said:


> Ronda Rousey?


Locked into WWE contract until April 2021, then she will be leaving to star in The Rock’s new company which is going to make AEW completely redundant. WOOO!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh no, not again...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Whoanma said:


> Oh no, not again...


what if its RIHO??


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

PS> I just want to go on record that if it is finally AEW / NJPW i will cream my pants



Spoiler



PPS> the rumour mill is, that it might be Ryback 

that will go into the 'Hardy' pile for me of 'do not want'


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what if its RIHO??


No chance, though


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

It's been spoiled. So if you don't want to know, don't go looking.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's been spoiled. So if you don't want to know, don't go looking.


how can it be? hasn't happened / not a taped show


----------



## Crazy Jim Films (Dec 22, 2014)

La Parka said:


> N.W.A. MOTHAFUCKAAA
> View attachment 93460


We Want Eazy!


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

The Wood said:


> Locked into WWE contract until April 2021, then she will be leaving to star in The Rock’s new company which is going to make AEW completely redundant. WOOO!


Is that real about The Rock? Didn't know that, pretty cool if true.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

OwenSES said:


> Is that real about The Rock? Didn't know that, pretty cool if true.


No, it’s not. At least not yet. It’s my (not so) insane fantasy.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Wood said:


> I had a hot bartender mention Randy Orton to me about a year ago. She had no clue I was a wrestling fan and was asking if I had see the RKO out of nowhere memes.
> 
> I had another woman mention John Cena in passing conversation. She was acting out being mad at someone and said she’d go “John Cena on them” and mimed giving them an elbow drop (she didn’t actually take a bump).
> 
> ...


My Mrs knows the Bella's and Daniel Bryan because she enjoys Total Bella's. That's how she knows Cena also


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lol if it’s someone like Ryback.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's been spoiled. So if you don't want to know, don't go looking.


I won't spoil it but it's certainly not something I'd consider industry changing.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Wood said:


> Lol if it’s someone like Ryback.


Ryback was slow as molasses in his early 30's. I'd hate to see what a near 40 year old wrestles like.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I actually had a university professor bring up Chris Jericho once really randomly. He was obviously a fan. But this was way prior to AEW becoming a thing.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Damien Sandow, Ted DiBiase, Jr. and Bob Holly in a faction. You know the connection. ;-)


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> My Mrs knows the Bella's and Daniel Bryan because she enjoys Total Bella's. That's how she knows Cena also


If she wasnt with a wrestling nut there is no way she would know of any of them unless she liked wrestling herself previously. Maybe cena if she has terrible taste in movies.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I won't spoil it but it's certainly not something I'd consider industry changing.


This sounds like the alleged email that the stooge 'forgot' to mention to cornette lol. Ie it never existed. You might as well put us out of our misery we will give you kudos if your right this time.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

thisissting said:


> Wrestling fans no one knows him outside wrestling or that fan base.
> If she wasnt with a wrestling nut there is no way she would know of any of them unless she liked wrestling herself previously. Maybe cena if she has terrible taste in movies.


Maybe not but Total Bella's airs on some chick channel here in Aus and she asked me if I knew who Cena was because she came across a make a wish video of his.

Her knowledge of the likes of Lou Thesz and Ric Flair is because of me.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I won't spoil it but it's certainly not something I'd consider industry changing.


As expected...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

thisissting said:


> This sounds like the alleged email that the stooge 'forgot' to mention to cornette lol. Ie it never existed. You might as well put us out of our misery we will give you kudos if your right this time.


I'll spoiler tag it for those who don't want to be spoiled.



Spoiler: Spoilers



It's allegedly the return of PAC which is cool but not industry changing


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

Del


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

More








hyperbolic shite.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Smark1995 said:


> Del


I've put it above


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Maybe not but Total Bella's airs on some chick channel here in Aus and she asked me if I knew who Cena was because she came across a make a wish video of his.
> 
> Her knowledge of the likes of Lou Thesz and Ric Flair is because of me.


OK fair enough but point being she is with a wrestling fanatic and barely knows who the biggest wrestling star by a mile of last 10-15 years is. Says it all about the industry these days. Its never going to be mainstream again I don't think social media helps it at all. Kayfabe is almost impossible now.


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I've put it above


Thanks


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm voting for David Arquette he was first choice before Peter avalon for the recent town hall sequence believe it or not lol.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

thisissting said:


> I'm voting for David Arquette he was first choice before Peter avalon for the recent town hall sequence believe it or not lol.


And my respect for AEW has again lowered knowing this information.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

thisissting said:


> If she wasnt with a wrestling nut there is no way she would know of any of them unless she liked wrestling herself previously. Maybe cena if she has terrible taste in movies.


Cena has done some excellent work. He was great in Trainwreck and fantastic in Cockblockers (or is it just Blockers with a rooster next to it?). I watched that with friends who HATE wrestling, but we were in stitches at Cena’s performance in that. The face Cens makes when he makes eye contact through the window with the guy cumming is amazing.

And for those who like kids movies, Ferdinand is far from the most horrible one out there and has a great messge



thisissting said:


> This sounds like the alleged email that the stooge 'forgot' to mention to cornette lol. Ie it never existed. You might as well put us out of our misery we will give you kudos if your right this time.


Lol, Brian and Cornette are not liars. That shoots their whole gimmick. But I guess that’s all AEW super-marks can do to suppress the criticism sometimes. Must be lies. 



Chip Chipperson said:


> Maybe not but Total Bella's airs on some chick channel here in Aus and she asked me if I knew who Cena was because she came across a make a wish video of his.
> 
> Her knowledge of the likes of Lou Thesz and Ric Flair is because of me.


I never heard of Ric Flair before wrestling, but I’m surprised how much I hear him referenced by people on the music and comedy scenes. Ric Flair is perfectly acceptable as a cultural reference. And he’s sampled a lot in hip hop.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

David Arquette and Orange Cassidy were once billed at the exact same height and weight. I think it’s changed now, but holy shit I was amazing when I saw that.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Boy who cried wolf. I don't trust a word this dork says. If one day he flukes a surprise that matters then it will be a miracle.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

OKADA!?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326688460036468736


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> And my respect for AEW has again lowered knowing this information.


That would have been pretty funny and better than Peter avalon.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

thisissting said:


> That would have been pretty funny and better than Peter avalon.


Well, almost anything would be better than Peter Avalon, sure. But Arquette reminds me of dying WCW and that is something no company that wants to succeed should remind fans of.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Shaq 😑


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

well that's....crap.

Disappointed tbh.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Tonixie Khan


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Over the past week or so people have expected Brock, Sting, Okada, Ryback

What'd we get over both shows? A 50 year old ex NBA player and Hurricane Helms

People still insist on praising Tony Khan and his booking.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Over the past week or so people have expected Brock, Sting, Okada, Ryback
> 
> What'd we get over both shows? A 50 year old ex NBA player and Hurricane Helms
> 
> People still insist on praising Tony Khan and his booking.


Wait, so it was Hurricane Helms and Shaq?????????

No way that’s real


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Say what you will about Tony Khan, but he can get people excited about nothing which is impressive. Being positive about this company is difficult. Fuck TK.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

The_It_Factor said:


> Wait, so it was Hurricane Helms and Shaq?????????
> 
> No way that’s real


Oh its real brother.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Over the past week or so people have expected Brock, Sting, Okada, Ryback
> 
> What'd we get over both shows? A 50 year old ex NBA player and Hurricane Helms
> 
> People still insist on praising Tony Khan and his booking.


We did not even get Shaq. We got someone saying Shaq's name.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Hahahaha! I read the Okada thing and thought “No way. New Japan has too much pride and the States are a mess. But he’s got inside info. Shit, maybe TK got Daddy to pay enough money that Bushiroad saw too much income to not work with him.” Holy fuck. The Hurricane. I am dying.

And I love me Shane Helms. But come on, this is just fucking amazing.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

OK, yeah, Khan can get fucked.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The_It_Factor said:


> Wait, so it was Hurricane Helms and Shaq?????????
> 
> No way that’s real


Plus Gangrel and PAC


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

So.. Where´s the "Shift in power"? Tony is a Dixie.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

8 pages and everyone keeps getting sucked in to this nonsense he gargles


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Tony khan should never EVER tweet again


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Lmao. AEW fans getting excited; forgetting how big of a mark Tony is.

It's a shame for professional wrestling that the last chance a wrestling promotion had to compete with the WWE fell into this idiots hands. This fucker out here making Dixie Carter look competent.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ruining what could have been a great surprise return with that video last week is unforgivable.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

More and more people seeing through this shit. Gotta love it. Anyone can show up with money and pay Jericho, Moxley and JR enough money to hang out with them, but over time the illusion that there is any sensibility behind the idea erodes.

The truth comes out eventually.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

.christopher. said:


> Lmao. AEW fans getting excited; forgetting how big of a mark Tony is.
> 
> It's a shame for professional wrestling that the last chance a wrestling promotion had to compete with the WWE fell into this idiots hands. This fucker out here making Dixie Carter look competent.


Out of interest, for what reason is AEW the definitive "last chance a wrestling promotion had to compete with the WWE"?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Boldgerg said:


> Out of interest, for what reason is AEW the definitive "last chance a wrestling promotion had to compete with the WWE"?


I don’t think it is, but the idea here is that the TV rights fees make wrestling a viable investment, and yet here you have a billionaire that should have all the resources to play getting shunted by Vince.

Investors aren’t necessarily going to look at AEW’s strategy and determine that it was poorly run and identify that there actually _is_ a gap in the market. There’s a strong possibility that they’ll see this is the best possible outcome versus Vince, because surely someone going against him would try and fill the market, right?

It would take a pitch that lumps AEW and WWE together as products that miss a large number of people and dissatisfied fans. It would probably help if you had stars potentially lined up, contacts and networks and other revenue streams. Going to bat with Brock Lesnar, Ronda Rousey, CM Punk and a “cousin of The Rock,” for example.

But yeah, it’s just going to be harder to sell an alternative because _this_ is supposed to be an alternative, and it’s only getting $45 million per year versus Vince’s $500 million and a $100 million investment.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

AEW's staff didn't know what was going to happen on the show and were told conflicting things.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326721754631458821



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326724229291782145



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326736311940755457



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326737197609967618



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326737527949176832


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I wonder if Dave Meltzer calls this a mess like he apparently does Raw every week, or it’s fine because AEW.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

LMFAO! This is so pathetic, I'm just laughing way too hard about it!

Where are the AEW fanboy loyalists? I wanna laugh some more when you try to defend this embarrassment.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Wood said:


> I wonder if Dave Meltzer calls this a mess like he apparently does Raw every week, or it’s fine because AEW.


"It worked in front of that crowd. 6.8 stars." (cashes check)


----------



## Patrix79 (Oct 21, 2020)

Did they hire Cornette?

Corny's first and last day at AEW


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

BRUH Tony did NOT disappoint with the surprises tonight


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> BRUH Tony did NOT disappoint with the surprises tonight


What were the surprises? You cannot count someone who had a random video after months of being gone a week ago also appearing tonight.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Where was the big surprise then?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> BRUH Tony did NOT disappoint with the surprises tonight


Everyone disappointed but Prosper, lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> What were the surprises? You cannot count someone who had a random video after months of being gone a week ago also appearing tonight.


Bruh you cant look at PAC coming back and saying that's not a great moment, or the announcement of Shaq, or the new intro, you people are such downers sometimes holy shit how are you guys not pumped after that show


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Bruh you cant look at PAC coming back and saying that's not a great moment, or the announcement of Shaq, or the new intro, you people are such downers sometimes holy shit how are you guys not pumped after that show


Because a surprise is usually supposed to be something huge, Shaq is ok I guess but he's been overdone in wrestling. But PAC? Things are in dire straits if that garden gnome is considered a big surprise. A contracted wrestler eventually came back? What a shocker.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Because a surprise is usually supposed to be something huge, Shaq is ok I guess but he's been overdone in wrestling. But PAC? Things are in dire straits if that garden gnome is considered a big surprise. A contracted wrestler eventually came back? What a shocker.


What did you want?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> What did you want?


It's clear people wanted an Okada, Sting or Brock type surprise which are the only names that would fit Tony's overhyping


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Bruh you cant look at PAC coming back and saying that's not a great moment, or the announcement of Shaq, or the new intro, you people are such downers sometimes holy shit how are you guys not pumped after that show


The show fuckin sucked, sans the shit talking by Brandi. There was no surprise, saying Shaq's name doesn't count! And Khan claimed the balance was going to change?? Literally nothing happens on this show but random matches cuz they gotta fill 2 hrs.

I'll probably watch the Omega Moxley match, but I'm done watching full episodes til something changes.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It's clear people wanted an Okada, Sting or Brock type surprise which are the only names that would fit Tony's overhyping


WOW



HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> The show fuckin sucked, sans the shit talking by Brandi. There was no surprise, saying Shaq's name doesn't count! And Khan claimed the balance was going to change?? Literally nothing happens on this show but random matches cuz they gotta fill 2 hrs.
> 
> I'll probably watch the Omega Moxley match, but I'm done watching full episodes til something changes.


But you praise WWE!!!! How in the hell did that show suck? I'm really baffled by this forum right now, this is an all-time low


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Bruh you cant look at PAC coming back and saying that's not a great moment, or the announcement of Shaq, or the new intro, you people are such downers sometimes holy shit how are you guys not pumped after that show


It was not a great show to watch live. I gave my honest feedback in real time in the live thread. You have seen me get excited when they do good stuff, but tonight was not great.

1. Of course PAC coming back is great. But it was inexcusable for them to ruin it with the random video last week. WHO did that video help? Imagine PAC just showing up and kicking ass after months of being away. Remember the "anything can happen" atmosphere we used to have? Everything is choreographed and dialed in today.

2. Shaq. This was horrible. You had a jacked woman who embarrasses 75% of your male roster come out, cut a random ball cutting promo on Cody, and end it with the name of a 50 year old guy who has never appeared on your program before? And then your wife tries to steal that heat? Horrible.

3. I did not notice the new intro because I was still working. Dynamite starts at 6pm now here.

4. What should pump me about this show? I was hyped for Fenix vs Penta 2 until they started ripping masks. That pissed me off. No excuse for that BS. I never want to see that again. Great match but inexcusable BS with the masks.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> It was not a great show to watch live. I gave my honest feedback in real time in the live thread. You have seen me get excited when they do good stuff, but tonight was not great.
> 
> 1. Of course PAC coming back is great. But it was inexcusable for them to ruin it with the random video last week. WHO did that video help? Imagine PAC just showing up and kicking ass after months of being away. Remember the "anything can happen" atmosphere we used to have? Everything is choreographed and dialed in today.
> 
> ...


I know you're objective man and I know its your opinion, but I'm just surprised at the response to the show from people, far worse shows have been praised 

1.) The video wasn't needed I agree but the fact that no one is hyped about this means that I have to be in the wrong place or that I'm just around people who over analyze things to death. It's not even only about hype and a moment that could have hit harder, as soon as he comes back people immediately start shitting on him in the live thread and even in this one. I mean my goodness, this place really deflates you as a fan like no shit

2.) I found this whole segment to be extremely entertaining, and the live crowd tonight definitely agrees with me. You're thinking way too much, just have fun with it, you see a baddie like Jade get that kind of heat and youre thinking about what she looks like in comparison to other male talent and that ruins half the segment for you? 

3.) New intro is pretty fire, a lot better than the last one

4.) The whole show was great and flowed perfectly. The mask ripping ruined the match for you? That was to add to the story they were telling about their dissension as brothers, then you have PAC come back to reunite Death Triangle seeing as Eddie broke the Lucha Bros up, it was great storytelling and continuation but nobody cares, I understand everyone has their own opinion but damn that sucks


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> The show fuckin sucked, sans the shit talking by Brandi. There was no surprise, saying Shaq's name doesn't count! And Khan claimed the balance was going to change?? Literally nothing happens on this show but random matches cuz they gotta fill 2 hrs.
> 
> I'll probably watch the Omega Moxley match, but I'm done watching full episodes til something changes.


When The Milwaukee Bucks play The Toronto Raptors and then the next day play The Brooklyn Nets and another team after that and so on and so forth are those 'random games'? No! It is part of their schedule and counts as one win or one loss in the season's record. With AEW, they have records too which counts as one loss or one win towards that. The only difference is they don't put out a 'schedule' of all their matches before the season.

Therefore not random.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I know you're objective man and I know its your opinion, but I'm just surprised at the response to the show from people, far worse shows have been praised
> 
> 1.) The video wasn't needed I agree but the fact that no one is hyped about this means that I have to be in the wrong place or that I'm just around people who over analyze things to death. It's not even only about hype and a moment that could have hit harder, as soon as he comes back people immediately start shitting on him in the live thread and even in this one. I mean my goodness, this place really deflates you as a fan like no shit
> 
> ...


These people are not here to support AEW they are here to destroy it. They feel personally insulted by AEW's existence and how DARE they try to usurp WWE. The greatest and in their minds, the only wrestling company in the world. Even if WWE is the worst it's ever been, it's 'theirs' and no one is going to threaten their demise but them.

i witnessed all this happen before with TNA, They did the same things they are doing now. Back then they encouraged the signings of Hogan and Bischoff and using former WWE talent for ratings and exposure (sound familiar?)then when it went to shit they completely flipped their story and criticized TNA for hiring those guys and said they should have pushed their homegrown talent over the 'WWE rejects.' And that's just one example.

It's so predictable, everything they are doing.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ripcitydisciple said:


> These people are not here to support AEW they are here to destroy it. They feel personally insulted by AEW's existence and how DARE they try to usurp WWE. The greatest and in their minds, the only wrestling company in the world. Even if WWE is the worst it's ever been, it's 'theirs' and no one is going to threaten their demise but them.
> 
> i witnessed all this happen before with TNA, They did the same things they are doing now. Back then they encouraged the signings of Hogan and Bischoff and using former WWE talent for ratings and exposure (sound familiar?)then when it went to shit they completely flipped their story and criticized TNA for hiring those guys and said they should have pushed their homegrown talent over the 'WWE rejects.' And that's just one example.
> 
> It's so predictable, everything they are doing.


I don't get it. The guy spent millions of dollars to give us free entertainment like tonight that offered everything but there are people that won't support him. @Two Sheds is not one of those people because he is positive about the show a good amount of the time, but what the hell do people want from the man and from AEW? They act like they are threatened by the guy. "Lesnar and Okada didn't show up? Fuck him!! He's the WOAT!!" "Nick Aldis and NWA didn't invade tonight?? Fuck you Tony!!! You're the WOAT!!" The guy's quote was taken out of context but people choose to disregard that. 

I am sure it definitely happened before with TNA. Wrestling fans have been the same through the generations. It's a life necessity to shit on everything. I can't shit on a guy like Tony who is providing this level of entertainment to us fans. What is the point? Build others up and don't tear them down.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Where was the surprise?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> Where was the surprise?


Moxley vs Omega for the AEW World Heavyweight Championship on tv isn't surprising?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Moxley vs Omega for the AEW World Heavyweight Championship on tv isn't surprising?


So that was it? wow That won't change the balance of pro wrestling.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> So that was it? wow That won't change the balance of pro wrestling.


How do you know?


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

This is what happens when a guys who is his own biggest mark runs the show. You get served shit and are supposed to think it's great.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

ripcitydisciple said:


> These people are not here to support AEW they are here to destroy it. They feel personally insulted by AEW's existence and how DARE they try to usurp WWE. The greatest and in their minds, the only wrestling company in the world. Even if WWE is the worst it's ever been, it's 'theirs' and no one is going to threaten their demise but them.
> 
> i witnessed all this happen before with TNA, They did the same things they are doing now. Back then they encouraged the signings of Hogan and Bischoff and using former WWE talent for ratings and exposure (sound familiar?)then when it went to shit they completely flipped their story and criticized TNA for hiring those guys and said they should have pushed their homegrown talent over the 'WWE rejects.' And that's just one example.
> 
> It's so predictable, everything they are doing.


Exactly!. I remember that too. Same old shit. But tbh, idr the posters and if they were the same. I wouldn't be surprised if these guys were wwe plants.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Okay, so the "We're so hard done by Tony just wants to be our friends" posts are cringe. Nobody is criticising the return of Pac, I think Pac is cool, I like him, he looks like a wrestler rah rah rah.

Tony Khan promised to change the balance of power in pro wrestling. When you make a promise like that you have to deliver with something massive. To be honest even Sting probably wouldn't have fit that although he'd be better than Pac. At least Sting would've been an actual surprise.

People criticise Dixie but I remember in 2006 they promised an announcement that would shock the wrestling world. Know what it was? Kurt Angle fresh from WWE who went onto become one of their biggest stars for years.

Nobody will remember Pac's return a month from now let alone 14 years later like I just did.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

We are focusing on the wrong stuff. He said there are massive surprises ahead, which is ambiguous and could mean in the future. The problem rises when he said "the balance of power in wrestling will shift tonight" which implies something huge. WWE has the power in wrestling now, after that episode, AEW has no more power than it did beforehand. Khan is a liar. He's not threatening, people are rightfully calling him out for his boy who cried wolf promotion skills.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Can you guys stop pretending like only Tony Khan exaggerates to promote his show? Atleast he's doing that on Twitter and not every 5 mins on tv. 

"Greatest wrestling match ever" ???

And most recently in Roman/Jey; 

"Highest stakes in the history" ???

If exaggerating is what turned people off, WWE would be long dead by now. 

Hell I am seeing alot of exaggerating about how bad TK exaggerating is. Every promoter does this. UFC included. Nothing to whine over. Get over it.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Why do promoters always do this?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Okay, so the "We're so hard done by Tony just wants to be our friends" posts are cringe. Nobody is criticising the return of Pac, I think Pac is cool, I like him, he looks like a wrestler rah rah rah.
> 
> Tony Khan promised to change the balance of power in pro wrestling. When you make a promise like that you have to deliver with something massive. To be honest even Sting probably wouldn't have fit that although he'd be better than Pac. At least Sting would've been an actual surprise.
> 
> ...


Why can’t you make perfect points like this all the same, instead of trying too hard to be the forum’s most annoying prick 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> Can you guys stop pretending like only Tony Khan exaggerates to promote his show? Atleast he's doing that on Twitter and not every 5 mins on tv.
> 
> "Greatest wrestling match ever" ???
> 
> ...


WWE got laughed at and heavily criticised for their greatest wrestling match ever thing. Hell, didn't Orton himself make fun of them for it?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> WWE got laughed at and heavily criticised for their greatest wrestling match ever thing. Hell, didn't Orton himself make fun of them for it?


Then laugh away man. I don't think it is that big of a deal. But when you do it on TV and have your annoying puppet announcer say the same shit every 5 mins then it's actually begging to be laughed at. 

As for twitter, people who follow a certain promoter should expect them to promote their shows. If not, what's the point of following them?


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

He's such a moron, was the shift meant to be shaq? he's in his own world in his head.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

zkorejo said:


> *Can you guys stop pretending like only Tony Khan exaggerates to promote his show?*


We aren't. Dixie Carter over exaggerated too


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Wrestling promoters that aren't Vince McMahon can't promote their show.

Pac was indeed a nice surprise/shift. we saw the [potential] break-up of lucha bros in the middle of a match. That was significant. 

Moxley Omega announcement is significant.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> We aren't. Dixie Carter over exaggerated too


And so does the most successful promoter Vince McMahon. 

So what's the problem here?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

zkorejo said:


> And so does the most successful promoter Vince McMahon.
> 
> So what's the problem here?


its not vince McMahon


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

News just in, promoter promotes in an effort to get you to watch

.........

shocking


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

So the defence we're going with this time is "WWE do it"?

I'm surprised, this is a new one.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

zkorejo said:


> And so does the most successful promoter Vince McMahon.
> 
> So what's the problem here?


How often does Vince say "the balance of power in wrestling will shift tonight" and not give us something worthwhile? Follow up question, AEW fans love saying "but WWE did it too". Why aren't you all massive WWE fans if they do all of the same things AEW do without that same support? 

If a burger restaurant says "the balance of power in burger sales will shift tonight" and they only sell sliders do you think people would be that impressed? I just don't get how you're defending that comment. Of course, you're not actually defending it, just arguing other things, but that comment is what makes him a liar.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> How often does Vince say "the balance of power in wrestling will shift tonight" and not give us something worthwhile? Follow up question, AEW fans love saying "but WWE did it too". Why aren't you all massive WWE fans if they do all of the same things AEW do without that same support?
> 
> If a burger restaurant says "the balance of power in burger sales will shift tonight" and they only sell sliders do you think people would be that impressed? I just don't get how you're defending that comment. Of course, you're not actually defending it, just arguing other things, but that comment is what makes him a liar.


I literally gave two recent examples of Vince. "Greatest wrestling match of all time" and "Highest stakes of all time" and both had absolutely no truth to them at all.

Same goes with UFC, Dana and UFC page, they hype the shit out of every card they put out like it's Khabib/Connor 2.

Everyone selling you shit will tell you it's the best shit ever. As a consumer you are expected to see through it and only buy what you think suits you.

That's how the entire world works. Pinpointing one person and being okay with others doing the same shit only highlights your bias.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

People now acting like this is normal and effective promotion. Wow.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

zkorejo said:


> I literally gave two recent examples of Vince. "Greatest wrestling match of all time" and "Highest stakes of all time" and both had absolutely no truth to them at all.
> 
> Same goes with UFC, Dana and UFC page, they hype the shit out of every card they put out like it's Khabib/Connor 2.
> 
> ...


We always laugh when WWE does stupid shit though. So actually, you giving one shit and not the other highlights your bias.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> We always laugh when WWE does stupid shit though. So actually, you giving one shit and not the other highlights your bias.


? When did I give shit to WWE for doing it?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

You want to know the real difference between what Tony Khan said and WWE labeling Orton/Edge as the Greatest Wrestling Match EVER and other silliness they do? We all said the latter was stupid at the time and everyone agreed that it was just standard WWE practice and moved on laughing about it. There was no 11 page thread because there did not need to be. There is no one left who is going to say "But actually Vince is fine and this is normal" etc etc. But people on here are trying to still die on this shrinking hill of "AEW is completely different than WWE" when it is clear to more and more people most of it is WWE-lite and the difference between the two is rapidly shrinking, not growing. People are on here describing the goofy comedy stuff AEW does as somehow fresh and different as if it is not exactly the same stuff we get with the 24/7 title on RAW every week. OC and Silver might as well be the ninjas at this point. I mean Dark Order wears a bunch of goofy masks so that point fits even more.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Vinnie Vincent is suprisingly active tonight

Maybe the Heels forum is offline 


Mcmahon Sr? Inoki possibly?

Baba in many ways not that AJPW had huge shows but they were in his day quality and 10-16k a time, every time and pretty much a golden age until his passing


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

The sad part is that Tony could have avoided some of the bad rep he gets from this by choosing another wording.
Had he said "Shift the power in AEW", then he could be right. Booked properly, Pac is a pretty big deal after his long hiatus. 

But because he said "Shift the power in Wrestling" he comes off as another Dixie Carter who made "Huge announcements" weekly (which always turned out to be something mediocre at best)


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I know you're objective man and I know its your opinion, but I'm just surprised at the response to the show from people, far worse shows have been praised
> 
> 1.) The video wasn't needed I agree but the fact that no one is hyped about this means that I have to be in the wrong place or that I'm just around people who over analyze things to death. It's not even only about hype and a moment that could have hit harder, as soon as he comes back people immediately start shitting on him in the live thread and even in this one. I mean my goodness, this place really deflates you as a fan like no shit
> 
> ...


1. The video did kill most of it for me. Actual surprises in wrestling are something I genuinely miss and seeing AEW telegraph something exactly like WWE would do annoys me. Maybe it is not fair for AEW to get flack based on what Vince has conditioned us for over the past 15 years, but that is the universe we live in. If he wants it to actually be different he could be. But I see them more and more sliding into the lazy WWE tropes we have all come to know and despise. This was a prime example of that. NO ONE could have been surprised PAC showed up after last week.

2. I am often accused of thinking too much. I am not very good at just putting my brain in park and just sticking a big spoon into whatever is put in the bowl in front of me. Their product seriously lacks a cohesive feel. They need a producer or someone to tie all the stuff in the show together better. It is very clear more than one person is laying out the show. If some badass comes out who I have no idea who it is (should I know who she is? I am not going to watch their random YouTube shows. Why is she in the building?) that puts 50%+ of their male roster to shame, my first thought is "wow they really have hired a look of tiny guys huh?" Sure, I am overthinking it, but that does not make that point wrong. And yeah, Brandi is surviving against this chick for ten seconds max. And we get all that for the hope that one day a 50 year old retired giant basketball player is coming in? Shaq brings a ton of name value with him, but is anyone actually looking forward to that match? Back in the day Dennis Rodman and Karl Malone did bring a ton to WCW because they were actually competitors in real life and actively playing. I could really believe someone like Rodman did hangout in the nWo. All that made sense.

3. I will have to check it out. I just missed the first couple minutes of the show.

4. Yeah I just really disagree about the flow of the show. A lot of their shows do flow perfectly fine, but when they miss, it really shows they have multiple people writing it. I HATED the mask ripping. I still get hot that WCW made Rey lose his 20+ years ago heh. Maybe, MAYBE in some giant blowoff match you can do that between two brothers like Rey and Penta, but on a random Dynamite in their second match ever? And what is their heat with each other? One beat the other in a tournament for the world title and because he did unnecessary dangerous moves and got hurt, the other replaced him? That is your blood feud? Come on. It was a very good match last night, but the mask ripping was completely out of place.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> 1. The video did kill most of it for me. Actual surprises in wrestling are something I genuinely miss and seeing AEW telegraph something exactly like WWE would do annoys me. Maybe it is not fair for AEW to get flack based on what Vince has conditioned us for over the past 15 years, but that is the universe we live in. If he wants it to actually be different he could be. But I see them more and more sliding into the lazy WWE tropes we have all come to know and despise. This was a prime example of that. NO ONE could have been surprised PAC showed up after last week.
> 
> 2. I am often accused of thinking too much. I am not very good at just putting my brain in park and just sticking a big spoon into whatever is put in the bowl in front of me. Their product seriously lacks a cohesive feel. They need a producer or someone to tie all the stuff in the show together better. It is very clear more than one person is laying out the show. If some badass comes out who I have no idea who it is (should I know who she is? I am not going to watch their random YouTube shows. Why is she in the building?) that puts 50%+ of their male roster to shame, my first thought is "wow they really have hired a look of tiny guys huh?" Sure, I am overthinking it, but that does not make that point wrong. And yeah, Brandi is surviving against this chick for ten seconds max. And we get all that for the hope that one day a 50 year old retired giant basketball player is coming in? Shaq brings a ton of name value with him, but is anyone actually looking forward to that match? Back in the day Dennis Rodman and Karl Malone did bring a ton to WCW because they were actually competitors in real life and actively playing. I could really believe someone like Rodman did hangout in the nWo. All that made sense.
> 
> ...


I guess I just watched and ingested the show completely differently last night. I thought it was an incredible show compared to others. The energy was the highest it's been since the pandemic so that probably helped. None of what you're saying came to mind for me as I was watching, especially your take on the Jade Cargill stuff. I was too busy laughing my ass off lol. I didn't see it the way you saw it at all and usually we agree. But I guess that's the beauty of different viewpoints and POV's.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I guess I just watched and ingested the show completely differently last night. I thought it was an incredible show compared to others. The energy was the highest it's been since the pandemic so that probably helped. None of what you're saying came to mind for me as I was watching, especially your take on the Jade Cargill stuff. I was too busy laughing my ass off lol. I didn't see it the way you saw it at all and usually we agree. But I guess that's the beauty of different viewpoints and POV's.


I think a lot of it for me was influenced by the bad to horrible shows they have been doing the past 4-6 weeks (with the exception of the first hour which I loved I think 2-3 weeks ago?) and the horrid build to Full Gear. If they had been killing it recently I would have been a lot more forgiving and noticed the flaws less.

Another thing that influenced it negatively for me is I HATE what most people call "reality" tv. The angle with Jade came across to me as Jerry Springer level nonsense. "oh she made fun of his manhood, how original." I even posted in the live thread they probably sent Jerry Lynn out there to break up Brandi and Jade to try and get a "Jerry! Jerry! Jerry!" chant. Half the segment I was asking myself WHO is this? Am I supposed to know?


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

ripcitydisciple said:


> When The Milwaukee Bucks play The Toronto Raptors and then the next day play The Brooklyn Nets and another team after that and so on and so forth are those 'random games'? No! It is part of their schedule and counts as one win or one loss in the season's record. With AEW, they have records too which counts as one loss or one win towards that. The only difference is they don't put out a 'schedule' of all their matches before the season.
> 
> Therefore not random.


This isn't basketball (thankfully) and wins and losses haven't mattered in AEW since last year.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> This isn't basketball (thankfully) and wins and losses haven't mattered in AEW since last year.


They do still matter and that hasn't stopped.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> WOW
> 
> 
> 
> But you praise WWE!!!! How in the hell did that show suck? I'm really baffled by this forum right now, this is an all-time low


When do I praise WWE? I only watch Raw cuz of Styles don't watch the others.

I want to like Dynamite, but last night wasn't a GREAT episode. The opening match was pretty good, but then Cody came out and got interupted by that radon chick. Who sounds like a damn robot and rambled on forever... Thankfully Brandi put the bitch in her place! After that it was just got more boring & excruciating with the MJF crap and the women's match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Okay, so the "We're so hard done by Tony just wants to be our friends" posts are cringe. Nobody is criticising the return of Pac, I think Pac is cool, I like him, he looks like a wrestler rah rah rah.
> 
> Tony Khan promised to change the balance of power in pro wrestling. When you make a promise like that you have to deliver with something massive. To be honest even Sting probably wouldn't have fit that although he'd be better than Pac. At least Sting would've been an actual surprise.
> 
> ...


*Sometimes I wonder if certain people are paid to post defending the stupid shit this company does and says.*


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Shaq really is the one that will change the landscape of wrestling 

Just FUCK OFF TK!!!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So in my opinion, he delivered if by "balance of power in wrestling" he meant "balance of power in All Elite Wrestling"

People take Twitter way too seriously

I must admit, I follow the UFC very closely and UFC president Dana White says shit all the time that would make Dixie Carter or Tony Khan say "Whoa maybe dial that back a bit!"


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

ripcitydisciple said:


> How do you know?


Cause it's just one match?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

zkorejo said:


> And so does the most successful promoter Vince McMahon.
> 
> So what's the problem here?


When was the last time Vince McMahon promised something would change the face of promotional wrestling?

AEW cannot just throw shit like that out of nowhere because people are hopeful that this company will do better and when they don't deliver, it hurts them because people will view them as not that impressive. Just like Dixie Carter announcing things like these in TNA made people cynical toward this company and it damaged their images along the way.

Announcing things like that and lying makes you look low rent, like a cheap cars salesman.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> It was not a great show to watch live. I gave my honest feedback in real time in the live thread. You have seen me get excited when they do good stuff, but tonight was not great.
> 
> 1. Of course PAC coming back is great. But it was inexcusable for them to ruin it with the random video last week. WHO did that video help? Imagine PAC just showing up and kicking ass after months of being away. Remember the "anything can happen" atmosphere we used to have? Everything is choreographed and dialed in today.
> 
> ...


I find your disdain for the mask thing interesting. Personally I dont care about it because I dont know shit about lucha wreslting. Is there any particular reason why ripping masks is outrageous ans a reason why their masks is so important?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Sometimes I wonder if certain people are paid to post defending the stupid shit this company does and says.*


It works both ways my guy. The negative side is 10 times more intense in their opinions than the positive so I wonder if the detractors are the ones that are actually paid off? Because the way I see it the people that hate Tony dedicate a lot of energy and effort in making sure that his flaws are magnified for the world to see but everyone else is just enjoying themselves and the show.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

So my DVR didn’t record. What was the thing that shifted the balance in wrestling?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ClintDagger said:


> So my DVR didn’t record. What was the thing that shifted the balance in wrestling?


*Absolutely nothing.*


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

You could have at least threw penta and his brother at pac to make pac look like a bad ass as opposed to his coming back , talking shit and then being held back. Such a lackluster return


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> It works both ways my guy. The negative side is 10 times more intense in their opinions than the positive so I wonder if the detractors are the ones that are actually paid off? Because the way I see it the people that hate Tony dedicate a lot of energy and effort in making sure that his flaws are magnified for the world to see but everyone else is just enjoying themselves and the show.


You don't honestly believe that do you? You tell me if this scenario sounds realistic to you...

Vince Stooge: Mr. McMahon, the AEW PPV just had broken Matt Hardy's match air, they shot firework bazookas at one another and sir, I'm sorry to say but both Gangrel and Hurricane Helms appeared.

Vince: God damn it! Gangrel?! 

Vince Stooge: I'm afraid so, shall we send Ozell Gray to make a thread on WrestlingForum about this insulting it?

Vince: Fuck Ozell we NEED the heavy hitters! Get me the Angry Aussies! Get me Two Sheds! Get me El fucking Hammerstone, pal! Don't forget about La Parka! Rainmaker! Load them up! We need to kill AEW! GET THAT LOVEABLE SCAMP BDON TO TELL EM AS WELL!

No mate, never happened. For the ones in the back!

We 👏 Shit 👏 On 👏 What 👏 Sucks 👏

Can you imagine WWE honestly approaching a group of people and saying "Hey guys, we're really worried about AEW so can we hire like 15 of y'all to go on WrestlingForum.com and say it's bad?"

If they were to do this (Which they don't because they don't care) wouldn't they go to legitimately influential people? Meltzer and the other dirt sheet writers? The dude who does Wrestling With Wregret, Grim from Grim's toy show etc?



ClintDagger said:


> So my DVR didn’t record. What was the thing that shifted the balance in wrestling?


You have two choices.

1. The announcement that Shaquille O'Neal (Who is almost 50) is coming to AEW

2. The return of Pac.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You don't honestly believe that do you? You tell me if this scenario sounds realistic to you...
> 
> Vince Stooge: Mr. McMahon, the AEW PPV just had broken Matt Hardy's match air, they shot firework bazookas at one another and sir, I'm sorry to say but both Gangrel and Hurricane Helms appeared.
> 
> ...


No I don't, that's why I thought that comment was ridiculous. The "super fans" are not being paid off just like the detractors are not. 

I was more so conveying that if people want to think in the mindset of people enjoying the show and defending the product as "being paid off", then look at yourself in the mirror because that same mindset would apply to the reverse scenario of over-detraction towards the show. Carry the same energy.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326746067883454464


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Man him and his god damn "announcements"

Getting more pathetic when you had stupid dixie going on about "big announcements" years ago


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

Glad i didn't watch for the big announcement. 5 weeks since i watched and the way it sounds absolutely nothing has changed.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326746067883454464


They will all be let downs. His credibility is gone


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

patpat said:


> I find your disdain for the mask thing interesting. Personally I dont care about it because I dont know shit about lucha wreslting. Is there any particular reason why ripping masks is outrageous ans a reason why their masks is so important?


It is a very good question, and not one I would be able to do justice to in just a forum reply. A luchador putting their mask on the line is a huge deal. You have guys like Mil Máscaras who have never unmasked and probably the most famous in El Santo who only took his mask off once to bid farewell to his fans a week before he died.

So the idea of two serious luchadors to randomly halfway tear each others' masks off in a random match on free TV is pretty insane, but so is most modern "wrestling" heh.

Here is one article that gives some background.



https://www.eluniversal.com.mx/english/mask-vs-hair-history-mexican-lucha-libre


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> It is a very good question, and not one I would be able to do justice to in just a forum reply. A luchador putting their mask on the line is a huge deal. You have guys like Mil Máscaras who have never unmasked and probably the most famous in El Santo who only took his mask off once to bid farewell to his fans a week before he died.
> 
> So the idea of two serious luchadors to randomly halfway tear each others' masks off in a random match on free TV is pretty insane, but so is most modern "wrestling" heh.
> 
> ...


Especially two brothers who up until this point seemed fine. It was just random


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> They will all be let downs. His credibility is gone


Don't get me wrong, I find his pandering to be annoying and usually counter productive.

But the fact of the matter is he's an unknown quantity. He had no credibility to begin with. That shit is earned. He's literally been doing this for a year with zero experience whatsoever.

Would you be as critical of a a low level indy promoter starting to get their feet wet inn the business? Doubtful.

Kinda like those 1.4M viewers that you claim was "their established viewership" that they lost. No. 

All these things do is just provide scapegoats and bullseyes to constantly bring up that at this point in my opinion are irrelevant.

I'm of the option that the single most important and impactful thing AEW can do is weave themselves into pop culture, social media and the mainstream. Doesn't matter how trash the booking is, how awful the constant comedy is, etc...

All of those negatives are valid and I hope eventually are rectified.

But at the end of the day, AEW has penetrated the mainstream media world and I think that's going to be the key to their longevity, especially while they're still in their infancy.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> It is a very good question, and not one I would be able to do justice to in just a forum reply. A luchador putting their mask on the line is a huge deal. You have guys like Mil Máscaras who have never unmasked and probably the most famous in El Santo who only took his mask off once to bid farewell to his fans a week before he died.
> 
> So the idea of two serious luchadors to randomly halfway tear each others' masks off in a random match on free TV is pretty insane, but so is most modern "wrestling" heh.
> 
> ...


 I read the article, their mask is more important than their world titles! Ohh shit  
Why couldn't this happen on ppv or on a special episode of dynamite!? Like the episode with Moxley vs omega, to at least give it an honor. Fuck aew for that one specific move seriously


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

10gizzle said:


> Would you be as critical of a a low level indy promoter starting to get their feet wet inn the business? Doubtful.


Actually, my friends that I talk Australian Wrestling with (Wrestlers generally, imagine having to listen to THOSE rants) have heard me be critical of promoters doing this type of thing in the past also.

Promoters will get on their social media, claim they've got a huge roster addition or huge international star and it'll end up being someone who isn't a big deal at all.

I have an expectation that people know what they're doing before getting involved in promoting wrestling. The fact people don't and get involved anyway causes a whole heap of issues.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> I literally gave two recent examples of Vince. "Greatest wrestling match of all time" and "Highest stakes of all time" and both had absolutely no truth to them at all.
> 
> Same goes with UFC, Dana and UFC page, they hype the shit out of every card they put out like it's Khabib/Connor 2.
> 
> ...



And wwe got hate for that greatest match tagline

You can't criticize one and give another a pass since you like them more


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

ripcitydisciple said:


> How do you know?


Because the match was literally already set up a few days prior. "Shift the balance of pro wrestling" if he said shift the balance in aew then it wouldn't be an issue


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> What did you want?


I like aew butbdo you defend literally everything they do? Wwe got destroyed for the "greatest match ever" tag line


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> Exactly!. I remember that too. Same old shit. But tbh, idr the posters and if they were the same. I wouldn't be surprised if these guys were wwe plants.


What? I like aew but you don't have to defend literally everything they do and your projecting your calling people "wwe plants" while shilling for a billionaire who does not care about you


----------



## orited (Oct 30, 2007)

while i love the fact that pac is back tony khan should definitely stay off twitter between his fulham fc comments and him hyping up something that isnt quite what he is making it out to be it doesnt shed him in a good light sometimes staying silent is better than overhyping something pac returning is great for everybody involved in aew but it certainly wont shift people towards aew over anything else on tv and shaq? does anybody really care? besides that big show spot in the andre the giant thing many years ago what has he done in wrestling since? i totally forgot about that big show/shaq thing i certainly forgot about cody vs big show which is what this whole giant killing thing is about? correct me if im wrong please i genuinely dont know where they have got the whole giant killing thing from if it wasnt that


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Actually, my friends that I talk Australian Wrestling with (Wrestlers generally, imagine having to listen to THOSE rants) have heard me be critical of promoters doing this type of thing in the past also.
> 
> Promoters will get on their social media, claim they've got a huge roster addition or huge international star and it'll end up being someone who isn't a big deal at all.
> 
> I have an expectation that people know what they're doing before getting involved in promoting wrestling. The fact people don't and get involved anyway causes a whole heap of issues.


I guess maybe my glasses are a bit too rose-coloured.

I would just think, if I were a promoter on any level, that no matter how shitty a job TK is doing - the guy is trying. Obviously he's going to be resented for all this crap about his dad's money, he's a money mark, blah blah blah.

But someone is making, probably the 2nd biggest push in wrestling history, to present a viable mainstream alternative to WWE and if, big if, but if this motherfucker Tony Khan succeeds in actually taking AEW to the next level - the entire fucking business should probably line up to thank him because that is going to mean more money for workers, talent, media who covers it, etc...

The guy is putting more attention on wrestling than there was before AEW got here. I'm literally an example of it working as my iinterest in wrestling literally came back after hearing about AEW forming. I'm a huge admirer of the business overall and am strongly cheering for them, less so for the specific talent, but just for the idea that change can be done.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Over exaggerations, claiming that other people are being bias when we all are bias wrestling fans and the usual revolving circle of "I am being critical of AEW because AEW fans defend them to death over everything / I'm defending AEW because the haters go out of their way to hate on AEW". It never ends. That cycle will never be broken because of egos.

It was an over exaggeration from Tony but it's nothing to spend that much energy being negative about.

Also, technically Shaq is MASSIVE in size (not saying that he is fat). So if it was about Shaq, then TK was in a way accurate, unintentionally in that meaning of phrasing.

They have always pushed PAC as a big deal. So in TKs wrestling realm he is a massive surprise.

Everyone probably still remembers Matt Sydals botch at All Out over 2 months ago (can't believe it has been that long already). Pretty sure PACs return will still be remembered months from now.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

10gizzle said:


> I guess maybe my glasses are a bit too rose-coloured.
> 
> I would just think, if I were a promoter on any level, that no matter how shitty a job TK is doing - the guy is trying. Obviously he's going to be resented for all this crap about his dad's money, he's a money mark, blah blah blah.
> 
> ...


Do you have any evidence that wrestling has more attention on it since AEW arrived? It feels colder than ever to me. Ask anyone who does a wrestling podcast -- the attention is still in WWE, which isn't exactly getting more popular.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Everyone disappointed but Prosper, lol


im starting to think hes tony khan... there's no other way to explain the shit he says


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Do you have any evidence that wrestling has more attention on it since AEW arrived? It feels colder than ever to me. Ask anyone who does a wrestling podcast -- the attention is still in WWE, which isn't exactly getting more popular.


Yeah, it does feel cold because of COVID. AEW isn't at fault for business being down in general but I'd agree that they haven't done much more to bring attention to wrestling or heat things up.



NathanMayberry said:


> im starting to think hes tony khan... there's no other way to explain the shit he says


I'm not so sure. I've gone back in the past to read the old Impact threads around here and they had the same dynamic. Handful of hardcore TNA fans (Optikk oddly enough was one of them) getting into arguments with "haters"


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah, it does feel cold because of COVID. AEW isn't at fault for business being down in general but I'd agree that they haven't done much more to bring attention to wrestling or heat things up.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure. I've gone back in the past to read the old Impact threads around here and they had the same dynamic. Handful of hardcore TNA fans (Optikk oddly enough was one of them) getting into arguments with "haters"



I was heavily in the TNA section for years and it was hardly like the aew section. Everyone that liked the product enjoyed talking and knew tna was a mkx of gpod and bad. No one was extremist ranting about shit. We all discussed the good the bad and ugly but it was way more balanced than here.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> I was heavily in the TNA section for years and it was hardly like the aew section. Everyone that liked the product enjoyed talking and knew tna was a mkx of gpod and bad. No one was extremist ranting about shit. We all discussed the good the bad and ugly but it was way more balanced than here.


That might be true, just saying when I checked out that section a few months back they would argue back and forth as well. You'd have much better insight into who was who and what was what.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> That might be true, just saying when I checked out that section a few months back they would argue back and forth as well. You'd have much better insight into who was who and what was what.



For sure but That sections almost dead these days. But ya years back it was way more enjoyable of a community compared ti here. I cant imagine what the wwe section is like. Possibly just the times have changed and wrestlingforum was not nearly as popular then


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Do you have any evidence that wrestling has more attention on it since AEW arrived? It feels colder than ever to me. Ask anyone who does a wrestling podcast -- the attention is still in WWE, which isn't exactly getting more popular.


I probably should've chosen better words. Good thing you asked because I'd really have no way of proving it if we're both being honest with each other. 

I could use myself as a piece of evidence as my eyes went from not being on wrestling at all to being back on the wrestling industry on a regular basis - but like I've preached before, I'm not one to lean on a small sample size.

What I can prove though, is that the exposure of AEW is growing pretty fucking fast even with COVID going on and frankly I believe having more wrestling being shown through mass media puts more attention on wrestling period. 

Although Dynamite has essentially been a 750-850K show viewership for it's entirety, BTE and DARK have garnered their own little cult following. AEW has begun successfully penetrating the European market. A 2nd show and 3rd hour of TV is around the corner. Their toy line was I believe one of the best selling new products in the entire toy industry in the USA. A big budget video game will literally be accessible to tens of millions of gamers who might not know AEW at all, but may like combat games or something new to stream to their online audiences.

AEW may not be hitting their marks on certain elements of the product, but TNT sure as shit thinks they are doing well enough to be willing to put it in front of more eyes.



> Sam Linsky, senior vice president and co-head of scripted originals for TBS, TNT and truTV says that there are also plans in place to continue expanding the AEW brand across the full range of the WarnerMedia portfolio.
> 
> “We have an opportunity to use all facets of WarnerMedia in a way that most places can’t,” Linsky says. “We’ve got a comic book company. We’ve got video game companies. We’ve got merchandising people. We’ve got people who make animation for television. We’ve got reality television producers. It’s all in house. So we have a real opportunity to spread this IP and grow it across WarnerMedia.”
> 
> ...


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah, it does feel cold because of COVID. AEW isn't at fault for business being down in general but I'd agree that they haven't done much more to bring attention to wrestling or heat things up.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure. I've gone back in the past to read the old Impact threads around here and they had the same dynamic. Handful of hardcore TNA fans (Optikk oddly enough was one of them) getting into arguments with "haters"


You'd think optikk would know having been through that song and dance before. 



10gizzle said:


> I probably should've chosen better words. Good thing you asked because I'd really have no way of proving it if we're both being honest with each other.
> 
> I could use myself as a piece of evidence as my eyes went from not being on wrestling at all to being back on the wrestling industry on a regular basis - but like I've preached before, I'm not one to lean on a small sample size.
> 
> ...


I follow your train of thought here, but I'm not sure it plays out that way. I think the AEW product is cooling tremendously and I just don't see the growth myself. A lot of the positives there are manufactured ones (promotional pushes, etc.). It's not necessarily fans bringing the demand for the supply.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

The Wood said:


> You'd think optikk would know having been through that song and dance before.
> 
> 
> 
> I follow your train of thought here, but I'm not sure it plays out that way. I think the AEW product is cooling tremendously and I just don't see the growth myself. A lot of the positives there are manufactured ones (promotional pushes, etc.). It's not necessarily fans bringing the demand for the supply.


This is the big thing though - you're 100% right that my train of thought doesn't carry much stroke.

But when programming executives of a company purchased for 109B dollars by what is now the largest media and entertainment company in the world by revenue, have this train of thought, that's something worth noticing. Big time.

You wanna know how I kind of see it? It's not a one to one but more like a thematic comparison:

AEW isn't trying to be WWE.

They're trying to be Fortnite.


----------

